# What does DI2 upgrade cost and where?



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

What does Di2 upgrade cost? I have full ultegra 6700 now (I think). Any recommendations where to buy? Cheapest price is major consideration, but I don't trust direct from Asia discounters. 

Also is the Di2 upgrade installation DIY? I am no mechanical expert, but I am okay following step by step instructions.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

What country are you in? 

A full Ultegra Di2 groupset can be bought locally for AU$1,500 so the upgrade kit may be a bit less. 

As for installation, go to the Shimano website where you should find the relevant technical documentation. I suspect the hardest thing is selecting the correct cable length.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

In the UK I got my Ui2 upgrade kit for £699


----------

